# It's official --



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Okay, folks. I have officially given up on Lizzie. We've had her 6 months now, and I am just not cut out for this breed. Forget the training and her stubbornness, etc. -- the main point is that Lizzie's personality just does not mix with mine and what I want out of a dog. Sooooo, I am officially putting her up for sale to a good home only.

Sure, she's adorable. Yes, she's gorgeous. You're right, she's really funny to watch sometimes. Yes, she's high maintenance in every way imagineable. I just picked the wrong breed for _me_.

Thank you everyone for your support and your kind words over the past months. I have learned a LOT from everyone here!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I sure hope Lizzi finds a good home.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm so sorry it came to this. I hope you can find her a good home.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Spottypoo, I have to say that when I read your post my heart skipped a beat... But you are to be commended for doing what is best for you both.

Rather than selling her, please consider putting Lizzie with Northcentral Maltese Rescue. You don't want this to be the beginning of her going from home to home, which could surely happen. This breed-specific rescue group is experienced in placing Malts and will make sure she gets in the right "forever" home. They will evaluate her and place her with a foster who is familiar with the breed and can likely do some obedience work to help make her more adoptable. 

Here is what they say on their site: "Northcentral Maltese Rescue was created to find loving forever homes for Maltese dogs and that is our commitment to all owners who wish to place their beloved pet in our care."

George Bailey is the Eastern US Coordinator. I have emailed back and forth with him from time to time and he is a wonderful man. You may want to email him directly: [email protected]. He is in Ohio.

Here is the information. At least give them a call or email. I truly feel it is in Lizzie's best interest to do so. Good luck and please keep us posted. 

Northcentral Maltese Rescue Home Page

Surrendering Your Maltese - Electronic Form - NC Malt Rescue


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

WHAT?!  
I thought things were better!!!!????
What in the world happened?!


----------



## clharter (May 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear that you're having such a hard time. She is so cute I'm sure you will be able to find a loving home for her


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I have to disagree with the putting her in rescue. She is in a good place now and in no danger. Why would you take a spot away from a dog who really needs it? Rescue space is always limited. However, I do think you should follow their procedure, check referances, talk to their vet, do a home visit and charge a fee.


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

No, she will not be going to a rescue. I am going to sell her to a home that I feel is right for her, preferrably in this area so I can pop in and check on her from time to time.

What is best for Lizzie is that she go to a home that is willing to spend the time she needs to have from her owners. She is a very draining, demanding and energetic little dog, and I just don't have that in me. Because I have MS, I have my good days and my bad days, but when I'm not feeling 100%, Lizzie still must be played with until she tires out and I can't always do that.

I just wanted a sweet little lap dog to keep me company for goodness sake, not the Energizer Bunny!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I can't stop thinking about you and Lizzie. I'm really glad that you took your time with this decision and that you have both Lizzie and your best interest in mind. I know things weren't easy for you a few months ago with Lizzie. I just thought that things had improved. Good luck to you and to Lizzie, I'm sure you will find her a great home.







I wish I could take her, but I don't live near you and I don't think the idea of 3 little malts would fly with my bf. Please keep us posted with how things are going.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@May 30 2005, 08:10 PM
> *I have to disagree with the putting her in rescue.   She is in a good place now and in no danger.   Why would you take a spot away from a dog who really needs it?  Rescue space is always limited.  However,  I do think you should follow their procedure, check referances, talk to their vet, do a home visit and charge a fee.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66986*


[/QUOTE]

A dog that is being surrendered from her family is surely a candidate for rescue. There is a resuce on the Northcentral site now that is deaf and was given up because of a new baby in the home. It is just so easy for a pattern of going from home to home occur without the help of "experts". 

For example, the daughter of a co-worker had a friend with a young Malt. The friend was moving to an apartment that wouldn't accept dogs so she gave the dog to my co-worker's daughter. Then my co-worker's daughter had a baby and there were issues with her being able to supervise the dog and baby so she gave the dog to her mother-in-law in a town nearby. The dog was 2 years old and she had already had three homes.

Well, everyone has to do what feels right for them but I will always believe that the best chance for Lizzie to find a forever home is with rescue.

Here is the adoption application that Northcentral uses ... it might help in knowing what questions to ask potential buyers: Northcentral Maltese Rescue Adoption Application


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrappy_@May 30 2005, 07:42 PM
> *Oh I wish I lived in the states cos I would be on your doorstep right now ready to whisk Lizzi away.
> 
> I hope Lizzi finds a good home.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66976*


[/QUOTE]

That's exactly what I was thinking. I'd take her in a second if I lived in your area. I hope things work out for both of you.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so sorry it isn't working out for you with your little Malt. I will say though that Maltese are not for everyone. It has taken my hubby a while to adjust to Scooby's antics and independance. He is aloof, and only does what he chooses to do when he chooses most of the time. He is now almost 2 years and has settled into a wonderful loving and cuddly little lap, bed and recliner hogger, but he still has that attitude that is unique to Malts. I have to say that is what I love about him the most, he will do as he is told only if it suits him no matter how much training we put into him, but he is so good in the house and has never destroyed anything that is not his. We can go out for 4 to 5 hours and leave him alone with the run of the house and have confidence that he will not get into any mischief or make a mess anywhere. He is smart as a whip and knows exactly how to manipulate both of us to get his own way. Having said all of that, we both adore him, he is our baby and in spite of his cocky little attitude we would never part with him. 
If you can't cope with your little furbaby then please make sure she goes to a good forever home where she will be loved for her personality and treated like the little princess she surely is.
Good luck with whatever you choose to do.









Janet and Scooby.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

Where do you live? maybe I could take her ? I feel for you and her I will keep ya'll in my prayers. I hope you will find her a great home.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I hope you find her a great home. From talking with you, I know you have tried to work things out.









Since I only live 45 mins from you, I would be there tonight to get her. But I don't think I can really afford another Maltese.







With the price of grooming and Vet visits. Sounds like I'm trying to talk myself out of taking her (hubby says get her if you want). I am so protective of Puddles that if I had 2, I would have to be a stay at home mom.









Please keep us updated.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+May 30 2005, 07:35 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A dog that is being surrendered from her family is surely a candidate for rescue. There is a resuce on the Northcentral site now that is deaf and was given up because of a new baby in the home. It is just so easy for a pattern of going from home to home occur without the help of "experts". 

For example, the daughter of a co-worker had a friend with a young Malt. The friend was moving to an apartment that wouldn't accept dogs so she gave the dog to my co-worker's daughter. Then my co-worker's daughter had a baby and there were issues with her being able to supervise the dog and baby so she gave the dog to her mother-in-law in a town nearby. The dog was 2 years old and she had already had three homes.

Well, everyone has to do what feels right for them but I will always believe that the best chance for Lizzie to find a forever home is with rescue.

Here is the adoption application that Northcentral uses ... it might help in knowing what questions to ask potential buyers: Northcentral Maltese Rescue Adoption Application
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66995
[/B][/QUOTE]

The deaf dog is being turned in because she can't hear the baby coming behind her. That causes a dangerous situation for both child and dog. I hate to say it but just because a dog goes into rescue doesn't guarentee that she won't have 3 homes by 2yrs. Dogs get returned to rescue numerous times due to the same changes you listed. I think rescue groups are sometimes seen as the easy way out. I can't keep my dog, I will just turn it into rescue/drop off at the pound so that they can take the responsiblity in finding a good home. I think if there is no danger factor involved and you have the ability to care properly for the dog, then it is your job as a responsible owner to find a good home for your dog. Rescue groups will always help you in your search for a good home and a great resource.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't understand why you're putting her up for sale insted of giving her away for free.(to only good homes of course) I'm sure there're some ppl that would love to take her free of charge.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@May 30 2005, 05:06 PM
> * WHAT?!
> I thought things were better!!!!????
> What in the world happened?!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I also want to know what happened.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@May 30 2005, 09:17 PM
> *I don't understand why you're putting her up for sale insted of giving her away for free.(to only good homes of course) I'm sure there're some ppl that would love to take her with free of charge.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67007*


[/QUOTE]

Lani, I think by getting at least some money for Lizzie she can be a little more secure that the person is sincere in their desire to give her a good home. It is not absolute assurance but it is just so easy for anyone to want to take a free dog, that this weeds out people who are not really serious.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Every time I see Catcher's pic I can't help but smile.  

Looks so happy


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I am so sorry. I know from reading past posts you were having a hard time. I can understand completely and I do believe you are doing what is best. These little ones take a lot of care everyday and they are not cheap to take care of. I hope you find a wonderful home for her. If I lived closer I would consider taking her. Good luck to both of you. I know my little Lacey is the love of my life but she takes lots of time and attention everyday. I give you lots of credit for doing what is best for the both of you.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+May 30 2005, 06:38 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lani, I think by getting at least some money for Lizzie she can be a little more secure that the person is sincere in their desire to give her a good home. It is not absolute assurance but it is just so easy for anyone to want to take a free dog, that this weeds out people who are not really serious.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67019
[/B][/QUOTE]

That sounds good in theory, but I don't think that just b/c someone wants to pay means they will take good care of her. She should give it away for free but still conduct a thorough interview of the foster parents-to-be just as if she was charging a price.







I don't think she should charge b/c I think there is more of a chance of finding someone who may be a good parent but not necessarily want to pay. I personally wouldn't pay, but that doesn't mean I'm a bad parent. I think charging limits the pool of good ppl. JMO


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani+May 30 2005, 09:46 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

That sounds good in theory, but I don't think that just b/c someone wants to pay means they will take good care of her. She should give it away for free but still conduct a thorough interview of the foster parents-to-be just as if she was charging a price.







I don't think she should charge b/c I think there is more of a chance of finding someone who may be a good parent but not necessarily want to pay. I personally wouldn't pay, but that doesn't mean I'm a bad parent. I think charging limits the pool of good ppl. JMO








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67027
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, I totally agree that just because someone pays it doesn't mean they will take good care of her, but it increases the odds that they will. It is just too easy to take a free dog. It requires more thought when money is involved. With a free dog someone can think that they'll give her a try and if it doesn't work out they can then give her to someone else. When there is an investment in something (dog or otherwise) people tend to make a more thought out decision .... just a generalization, of course, this doesn't fit every situation.

I have to say from experience when an acquaintance had her 6-month-old male for sale I brought him here for about 30 minutes for a trial run before making a decision. They were asking about $700 for him. If he were free, I might have given him a try for more than the 30 minutes that he was here. And if it didn't work out, I would have found him a good home... but then the cycle of going from home to home would have continued. It is just too easy to say yes to a free dog. Because of the price, I really gave it a lot of thought, etc.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+May 30 2005, 08:53 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I totally agree that just because someone pays it doesn't mean they will take good care of her, but it increases the odds that they will. It is just too easy to take a free dog. It requires more thought when money is involved. With a free dog someone can think that they'll give her a try and if it doesn't work out they can then give her to someone else. When there is an investment in something (dog or otherwise) people tend to make a more thought out decision .... just a generalization, of course, this doesn't fit every situation.

I have to say from experience when an acquaintance had her 6-month-old male for sale I brought him here for about 30 minutes for a trial run before making a decision. They were asking about $700 for him. If he were free, I might have given him a try for more than the 30 minutes that he was here. And if it didn't work out, I would have found him a good home... but then the cycle of going from home to home would have continued. It is just too easy to say yes to a free dog. Because of the price, I really gave it a lot of thought, etc.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67032
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree with both of you guys I think she should charge some fee as well as interview. I know in larger towns they stress not to advertise free dog on the paper or where ever. Because dog fighters are always looking for a bait dog. They will often find "Free Dogs" in the paper and use them to bait there fighting pits. Also We have to consider that owning a Maltese is very expensive with grooming shots dental care; if you can pay money up front you can pay money to take proper care of the pup. thats just my view


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sassy14830+May 30 2005, 07:16 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Yes, I totally agree that just because someone pays it doesn't mean they will take good care of her, but it increases the odds that they will. It is just too easy to take a free dog. It requires more thought when money is involved. With a free dog someone can think that they'll give her a try and if it doesn't work out they can then give her to someone else. When there is an investment in something (dog or otherwise) people tend to make a more thought out decision .... just a generalization, of course, this doesn't fit every situation.

I have to say from experience when an acquaintance had her 6-month-old male for sale I brought him here for about 30 minutes for a trial run before making a decision. They were asking about $700 for him. If he were free, I might have given him a try for more than the 30 minutes that he was here. And if it didn't work out, I would have found him a good home... but then the cycle of going from home to home would have continued. It is just too easy to say yes to a free dog. Because of the price, I really gave it a lot of thought, etc.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67032
*[/QUOTE]

I agree with both of you guys I think she should charge some fee as well as interview. I know in larger towns they stress not to advertise free dog on the paper or where ever. Because dog fighters are always looking for a bait dog. They will often find "Free Dogs" in the paper and use them to bait there fighting pits. Also We have to consider that owning a Maltese is very expensive with grooming shots dental care; if you can pay money up front you can pay money to take proper care of the pup. thats just my view








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67039
[/B][/QUOTE]

K/C's mom and I agreed that she should charge a small amount. But not what she paid for her.


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Look, she's MY dog and I'm going to charge a fee for her. I've got at least $4,000 tied up in this dog and I would be stupid not to try to get something for her. 

I am a complete lover of all animals, and will take the necessary precautions re: finding a good home for her. Give me some credit -- I'm not an idiot.









I gave her a bath tonight and just put little red ribbons in her ears. I HATE when she's all sweet and loving and cuddly! That just makes my decision that much harder. If she would only reverse her behaviors -- be sweet 95% of the time and a devil just 5% of the time -- she would be staying right here with us. Dang her!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I think Lizzi may have the temperment of a yorkie , she sure does sound like chester. 
He never sits still not even for 5 min. He jumps here and there.
He is very smart but stuborn. That why we say chester is my husbands and chelsey is mine. Chelsey is very calm when not around chester. 
If my husband was not here to entertain chester I would go nuts. He is full of energy.
I support your desision as I know how hard it is to give up a pet that you care for.
I'm sure you will find a good home for her.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrappy_@May 30 2005, 10:35 PM
> *I feel so sad for Lizzi.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Folks, you seem to overlook that Lizzi's mom has MS. It seems to me that she really cares for Lizzi, but she is doing what is best for her because she knows she is unable to be the best person for her. 
True, Lizzi is a dog, and we know how we all love our dogs, but, let's say this was something else we paid $4000 for. If it were you, would you give it away? Until you have walked in her shoes, I don't think we can be critical. Just my penny's worth.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

honestly, i never really liked spottypoo since the beginning. lizzie is a living being and you havent treated her right since you bought her. 

even a lap dog needs to be exercised, if you cant take the dog for a walk...then dont get one.

and dont think that the stubborness or the "energizer bunny" traits are just found it maltese---they're found in any puppy. 

either give lizzie back to the breeder or charge a SMALL fee (because if you TRUELY loved lizzie the way you have said you do....then the fact that you have spend over $4,000 on lizzie should not even be a factor.)


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+May 30 2005, 09:00 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Folks, you seem to overlook that Lizzi's mom has MS. It seems to me that she really cares for Lizzi, but she is doing what is best for her because she knows she is unable to be the best person for her. 
True, Lizzi is a dog, and we know how we all love our dogs, but, let's say this was something else we paid $4000 for. If it were you, would you give it away? Until you have walked in her shoes, I don't think we can be critical. Just my penny's worth.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67058
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am pretty tired, but I really wanted to say something here. My only comment is that Lizzie's mom must have known that she has MS prior to getting Lizzie.... I think any type of puppy will be energetic and full of life. 

And $4000 is a lot of money. Did you (Lizzie's mom) buy her for that much or are you counting in the spay, food, grooming, etc? So are you looking to get all that reimbursed?

I think people feel upset here because we talk about our dogs as though they are our babies, and then to say that we can just sell them when we can no longer keep them is kind of contradictory to that. I think if we couldn't keep Miko for some reason (and I really hope this will never happen), I would never sell him (even though we have now spent probably way over $4000 if you count his medical bills) - I would try to find him a good home.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@May 30 2005, 09:06 PM
> *honestly, i never really liked spottypoo since the beginning.  lizzie is a living being and you havent treated her right since you bought her.
> 
> even a lap dog needs to be exercised, if you cant take the dog for a walk...then dont get one.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


That's exactly my point! If spottypoo really cares about her dog, trying to get her money back should not be a concern. If her dog is such a bad dog like she said she is then who wants to spend any money on her??? They rather get one from a breeder.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

To say that you don't like the original poster is just wrong. Offering an opinion on the decision is one thing; personal attacks on the poster are out of line.

To the original poster: I'm sorry that things didn't work out for you and for Lizzie. I hope that she can find a home where she can be loved and I pray that it'll be permanent. At least you tried.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I don't think that we should pass judgment. I myself was in a similar situation were I was so sick I could not even get up out of bed to feed my first Maltese missy.
She was the best dog ever. I new I had to find her a home that would take care of her. I had no one at the time that could take her long term until I got well.
I think and I may be wrong here that she would like to sell her so she could get a puppy or other breed dog that is more a lap dog more laid back. I believe you have to be in the situation to understand it. 

Maltese are also listed as good companions for people with illness and work in hospitals 
They bring happiness to lots of elderly people as well so why would anyone with an illness not look at this breed for a good pet. I think Lizzy is just full of lots of puppy energy that her mom is overwhelmed with. She definitely loves her, or she would not have tried so hard to make it work. Let not make her choice an even harder one.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw+May 30 2005, 09:15 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


I think people feel upset here because we talk about our dogs as though they are our babies, and then to say that we can just sell them when we can no longer keep them is kind of contradictory to that. I think if we couldn't keep Miko for some reason (and I really hope this will never happen), I would never sell him (even though we have now spent probably way over $4000 if you count his medical bills) - I would try to find him a good home.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67064
[/B][/QUOTE]

Bravo!!!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@May 30 2005, 09:37 PM
> *I don't think that we should pass judgment.  I myself was in a similar situation were I was so sick I could not even get up out of bed to feed my first Maltese missy.
> She was the best dog ever.  I new I had to find her a home that would take care of her. I had no one at the time that could take her long term until I got well.
> I think and I may be wrong here that she would like to sell her so she could get a puppy or other breed dog that is more a lap dog more laid back.   I believe you have to be in the situation to understand it.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Maltese are great for companionship. But puppies don't come potty train nor any other training. We ALL KNOW that. You can't expect your maltese to be good and sit on your lap while you watch TV without training. There's always hard work behind it. If someone don't want to do all that then they shouldn't get a dog OR get an older dog like scrappy said.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I am sorry if my post offended you. I read her post saying she had MS I also read her earlier posts My sympathy is with the dog as she should have done her homework and realised that a "puppy" requires work regardless of the breed and whether you are able bodied or not. All I was saying was if she still wants a dog an older dog may be better for her. As for investing $4000 on a dog well that was her choice. And yes I have given away expensive things that were no longer of value to me. Though why you singled me out for that comment is beyond me








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67066
[/QUOTE]

Sorry, I didn't mean to single you out. I just clicked on that post to respond.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani+May 31 2005, 12:52 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maltese are great for companionship. But puppies don't come potty train nor any other training. We ALL KNOW that. You can't expect your maltese to be good and sit on your lap while you watch TV without training. There's always hard work behind it. If someone don't want to do all that then they shouldn't get a dog OR get an older dog like scrappy said.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67071
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes I agree an older dog would have been a better choice , but we cannot do anything about that now. All we can do is hope and pray lizzy finds a good home.


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Geez -- DO let me know when you all are finished passing judgement on something that has absolutely nothing to do with you personally.

How did this post of updating Lizzie's situation AND thanking (most) of you for your support in past posts turn into a judge fest and personal attack session?

Really -- somebody needs to go ahead and close this post. And shame on those of you who were rude to me and my supporters.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

the issue isnt whether the person is sick or not it's whether you can be responsible for a *living, feeling *being. 

whether a dog is a puppy or not, you will need to feed him, walk him, take care of him...._like a child_. 


how does lizzie feel? being treated like an object that can be sold! 

my aunt has MS and she's been living with it for 10 yrs and she's able to feed her dog, walk him, and pick up his poo every morning. but i guess its because she actually *wants* to take care of him.


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

(This is me holding my tongue...)


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@May 30 2005, 10:09 PM
> *Geez -- DO let me know when you all are finished passing judgement on something that has absolutely nothing to do with you personally.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67074*


[/QUOTE]

Then don't make a new thread about your personal life.


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

What in the WORLD does that have to do with anything??


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@May 30 2005, 10:21 PM
> *What in the WORLD does that have to do with anything??
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67079*


[/QUOTE]

If you don't want ppl to judge you or give any advice(even the ones you don't really want to hear about), then don't open a thread.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i really hope you dont have kids because i can just see you trying to put them up for adoption because they're "too much work". 

how much is a kids life if your dogs life after 6 months is $4,000???


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Lani, perhaps you should go back and read the original post that started this thread -- please tell me where it is I'm asking for advice?? I believe I am informing and thanking...

And doctorcathy -- I wish you much success in your career as a vet or whatever it is you want to be. You deserve the _very_ best!!


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

My two cents.

It is obvious to me, that she cares for Lizzie. Or she would not be so concerned with a good home. Period. $$$ OR NO $$. 

Fact is? She believes she made a mistake. She is owning up to that and trying to redeem herself.

Sad? Yes.








Tragic. Maybe.

but, I have two recue pups. One without 16 of his teeth. TRUST me, she is caring for her Malt as best she can........and will ensure that the pup is well cared for after she leaves her. She is not starving them. She is not being cruel. She merely owned up to a terrible mistake.

So WHAT is really the problem? 

She is doing the best she can with a very very diffucult situation.

And..........remember.........BEST is BEST


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@May 30 2005, 10:28 PM
> *Lani, perhaps you should go back and read the original post that started this thread -- please tell me where it is I'm asking for advice?? I believe I am informing and thanking...
> 
> And doctorcathy -- I wish you much success in your career as a vet or whatever it is you want to be. You deserve the very best!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Every time you open a new thread ppl will reply. If you don't like it then DON"T OPEN A NEW THREAD! Get it?


----------



## MaltTease (Mar 8, 2005)

Temper, temper, ladies! Wow, I see both points here. I agree, Spottypoo should do whatever she wants with her dog, but I think that it is incredibly naive to post about it and not expect people to chime in with their opinions. If you only wanted to inform and thank certain people, then why not do it via the PM? Posting it on the forum makes it fair game for anyone here to discuss it. People are going to offer up their advice whether or not it was solicited. That is the nature of a forum.

Dr. Cathy has some good points. It is unthinkable to some of us to want to give up our babies, and then to try and recoup some of the money on top of that just sounds cold. If you don't want to be seen that way, then certainly don't post about doing this on a forum that is dedicated to talking about the Maltese and is comprised primarily of women who love their dogs like their own children!!! What did you expect would happen?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+May 31 2005, 01:02 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Yes I agree an older dog would have been a better choice , but we cannot do anything about that now. All we can do is hope and pray lizzy finds a good home.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67073
[/B][/QUOTE]


I don’t think getting and older Maltese is a solution....actually I don’t think getting and older DOG is a solution. Dogs of different ages STILL need exercise and care. Massimo’s parents are 5 and 6 and they still have puppy antics. My Irish Setter is 8 years old and SHE’S a handful. She needs to be walked A LOT to burn off some of her energy. My neighbors Labs are 2 and 7, they get walked twice a day (they have about and acre fenced in and they have free run of it all day through a doggy door and they’re ALWAYS running). My point is, dogs need a certain amount of time, care and exercise, and you can’t always judge the dogs that will calm down with age. 
Personally, I couldn’t fathom getting rid of my dogs, they are a permanent part of my family. All Maltese are not alike, some more energetic than others. But ANY puppy is going to have needs (potty training, behavioral training, and a whole lot of play time). 

-c


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

closed for now


----------

